# MMB - Magma Metals



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

I cannot believe that you guys haven't jumped on to this yet.

Anyway drilling in Canada and they have some Platinum!


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> I cannot believe that you guys haven't jumped on to this yet.
> 
> Anyway drilling in Canada and they have some Platinum!



It's only up 67% Jim. Why would anyone be interested?


----------



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*

Most of us got on at the 29c level!


----------



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*

I honestly think this is still way undervalued too.

Sorry to sound like a ramper but do your research and you will see why.

Thunder Bay is the hint!


----------



## noobs (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*

67% today not too mention its 120% rise prior to trading today from the 15th!
I am spewing I missed it but it looks due for a nasty correction at some point.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> 67% today not too mention its 120% rise prior to trading today from the 15th!
> I am spewing I missed it but it looks due for a nasty correction at some point.




Do your research and maybe you will change your mind.

That is all I will say....

Good luck.


----------



## noobs (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*

Agree this looks very promising but with no further drill results until end of Jan I think we will see a nasty correction and than maybe another big spike b4 the drill. I think there will be more opporunity to get on this one than the 200% rise its had in the past 5 days.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Do your research and maybe you will change your mind.
> 
> That is all I will say....
> 
> Good luck.



I think these guys are going to get their ar!ses kicked. 

This morning they release an ann in response to the sp movements the past few days and say they have no idea why the stock has moved except for the ann on 18 Dec, and then a couple of hours later release the 2nd drill hole results.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Agree this looks very promising but with no further drill results until end of Jan I think we will see a nasty correction and than maybe another big spike b4 the drill. I think there will be more opporunity to get on this one than the 200% rise its had in the past 5 days.




Noob you wait for that nasty crash. 

If you do chances are you'll end up paying triple........


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Do your research and maybe you will change your mind.
> 
> That is all I will say....
> 
> Good luck.



Have you actually done any research on this CrazyJim?

I've had a look at their anns and can't see why it's moved so much. Are those grades and thicknesses that great? Help us out here. Cheers.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Have you actually done any research on this CrazyJim?
> 
> I've had a look at their anns and can't see why it's moved so much. Are those grades and thicknesses that great? Help us out here. Cheers.




Only 36 million shares on issue.

Drilling is not far from an already existing mine. No assay results yet but a very strong possibility that they have hit pay dirt.

Penny has just started to drop for most!

Good luck!


----------



## tarnor (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*

Got on this yesterday but out on close.. prempting another open tommorrow like todays.. if it doesnt drop back a little will probably chase.., real strong accumulation today pulled out all the tricks to get more shares.. less and less shares for the traders to play with.. expecting higher prices in the short term.. but who knows


----------



## Devil_Star (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*

 
I jumped off @18.5c, 68,000shares. How stupid! It could have been a nice x'mas bonus for me!


----------



## kransky (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> I cannot believe that you guys haven't jumped on to this yet.
> 
> Anyway drilling in Canada and they have some Platinum!




You're supposed to start this thread before their SP goes nuts... BEFORE.

Am I supposed to research every minerals company listed on the ASX?


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				kransky said:
			
		

> You're supposed to start this thread before their SP goes nuts... BEFORE.
> 
> Am I supposed to research every minerals company listed on the ASX?



LOL.

I have to agree. Now it's gone up 1000% we all jump on and it crashes......

Nature of the game isn't it. 

DYOR, learn from your mistakes, and be careful on ramps after the fact......although I'm sure some will say this has miles to go!!!


----------



## greggy (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Only 36 million shares on issue.
> 
> Drilling is not far from an already existing mine. No assay results yet but a very strong possibility that they have hit pay dirt.
> 
> ...



Crazy Jim,

This stock has done very well.
I wish I'd bought some but was too busy buying MZM.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> *No assay results yet but a very strong possibility that they have hit pay dirt.*




My fundamental analysis on this one = caution is required!

Key words from above NO ASSAYS, may turn out to be another MOX.

But then MOX is still well up from its 20c level, 

Enjoy the ride guys!


----------



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				kransky said:
			
		

> You're supposed to start this thread before their SP goes nuts... BEFORE.
> 
> Am I supposed to research every minerals company listed on the ASX?




Kransky I did start a thread.........

On my forum


----------



## crazyjimsmith (21 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> My fundamental analysis on this one = caution is required!
> 
> Key words from above NO ASSAYS, may turn out to be another MOX
> 
> ...




Young Trader I tell it how it is.

Yeah no assay results so there still is a risk element but like I said the penny dropped when people realised that the mineralised intersections were right next an already existing mine.


----------



## powerkoala (22 December 2006)

hm.. looks strong buyers...
is this really that good or just hype ??
up more than i can count in two days....
maybe i just watch this from now...


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> hm.. looks strong buyers...
> is this really that good or just hype ??
> up more than i can count in two days....
> maybe i just watch this from now...



I think its too late to buy this one.  Its gone up too much too quickly for me to get a grasp of.  Just the same though, good luck to existing shareholders.  
DYOR


----------



## Wilson! (22 December 2006)

Not so sure, could go again today
We'll soon see though


----------



## powerkoala (22 December 2006)

what the %?##@%#@?
another 40% with nothing ???
this is really unbelievable....


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

Wilson! said:
			
		

> Not so sure, could go again today
> We'll soon see though



Wilson,

I thought you were missing at sea, but you're spot on. What a rise!!!
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> what the %?##@%#@?
> another 40% with nothing ???
> this is really unbelievable....



The sell off is gunna kill a few punters I reckon.   Be careful.


----------



## SevenFX (22 December 2006)

Don't speak 2 soon, the morning scramble is on just begun.

EDIT: from 90,000 sellers to 700,000 as buyers fall off.


----------



## Wilson! (22 December 2006)

See if it holds though.
I got in at 69.5 and should have sold at the top. 

Here she goes for another run at 80c.


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> The sell off is gunna kill a few punters I reckon.   Be careful.



Kennas,
Words of wisdom.  I'm keeping out of this stock, too volatile.  Just watching with amazement.  This is a stock that went well below its issue price and now look at it.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (22 December 2006)

Suspect If it falls below 69.5 (critical range) it will stay prob down, but if stays above 70c it may retest today highs


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 December 2006)

Who is still waiting for that nasty correction?

Noobs?

Kennas?


----------



## Caliente (22 December 2006)

Given the strong nature of speculation on this stock I had a look at of all places... Hotcopper (evil I know) and found a post by a respected member known as trade4profit. His post is as follows.

/QUOTE

I suggest people try not to give their winning hands away for a fraction of it’s potential value…

In my view, we have another special situation here…or at least the serious potential for one.

We have an already confirmed strike of some 1km from a target of some 1.5km+…with indications of width up to 200m in places.

In my view this is pointing to a serious find…especially for these sorts of in this part of the world.

lol…now for some of those numbers I love so much…

To be conservative, I will assume an average width of just 50m (ranges 0-200m), a depth of just 100m (we have this confirmed already) and a strike of 1km (already confirmed)

Summary: 1000m (strike) x 50m (width) x 100m (depth) = 5,000,000 m3…x 3.2 (sg) = 16,000,000 tonnes

Discounting the high grade results from the transported materials, and paying greater attention to the average grade of all test samples,we come up with the following potential parameters…

Cu @ .5% (recoverable) x 16m tonnes = 80,000t Cu = $800m
Ni @ .2% (recoverable) x 16m tonnes = 32,000t Ni = $1,088m
PGM's 4.5g/t (recoverable) = 2,314,800 oz (assume av $800/oz) = $1,855m
Silver?
Zinc?

Total in-situ value (recoverable) = $3,743m…or… $3.74 billion

An applied market value of 10%of inground (assuming an economic resource) gives us a market cap of $374m…or about $5.67 per share.

Add cash, and other assets and you get about $6.00 per share.

Now before getting too excited, remember this will not happen overnight, but if drilling continues to confirm the nature of this find, such prices are more than possible.

Remember also, the above numbers assume a depth of just 100m…which has already been confirmed…double this to 200m for similar grade and you get $12 per share. Importantly, mineralisation to 1km is not uncommon in this part of the woods, although I would be happy with just 500m.

Clearly the potential here is significant…so if you do feel the need to be a dumbo by giving your shares away to someone else who is not, someone else who has potential done their homework, I suggest that you at least hang on to a few just in case.

I wonder how many people originally held significant numbers of shares (in the early days) in a certain other stock, with similar potential, but by the time the run was in full swing, held only a fraction of what they originally started with?

Interestingly, if your trades are going against you on this one, it’s more than likely because some pretty smart cookies are playing you for your stock…this in itself should be indication enough for most punters to hold on.

Remember, some of the best stories in recent times have seen manipulated share prices…both up and down…and none of them went up every day.

I suggest people forget the idea that this is trading from news to news…it might “spike” on news days, but from now on in my view, it is trading on results. Oh and by the way…further drilling results are actually due (zinc) according to the company…and no doubt we still have the possibility for a rushed special on the Canadian assays?

So…news will be there for those who live by such things…and significant already in the bag for those who do not.

Cheers!


/ENDQUOTE


----------



## juddy (22 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> and found a post by a respected member known as trade4profit.




Dealing with the devil there.


----------



## Caliente (22 December 2006)

Well, he has a good reputation on those forums. And would you not agree that the above post is a well balanced and better look at the company than what we have so far?

Just my 2.2 cents.

Moderators feel free to delete the post if u think it violates any T&C.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 December 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Dealing with the devil there.




Well said Juddy!


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Well, he has a good reputation on those forums. And would you not agree that the above post is a well balanced and better look at the company than what we have so far?
> 
> Just my 2.2 cents.
> 
> Moderators feel free to delete the post if u think it violates any T&C.



Yeah, it does sound good, when framed like that. Like when YT does an analysis of potential value. 

And yes, CrazyJ, I'm still waiting. I'll eat my hat if I have to. All the best!


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Well said Juddy!



Crazy Jim,

I'm atleast honest enough to admit that I went to sleep on this opportunity.  Even if I had bought on opening this morning I still would have been in front.   I suppose its a situation of looking for stocks weith considerable potential that have been overlooked.  This view of mine has served me well for 27 years.  Good luck to all MMB shareholders.  What a breakout?
DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Crazy Jim,
> 
> I'm atleast honest enough to admit that I went to sleep on this opportunity.  Even if I had bought on opening this morning I still would have been in front.   I suppose its a situation of looking for stocks weith considerable potential that have been overlooked.  This view of mine has served me well for 27 years.  Good luck to all MMB shareholders.  What a breakout?
> DYOR




No worries Greggy.

Hopefully there will another like this around the corner and in this current environment it is highly likely.

We'll enjoy the next train ride together buddy.


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> No worries Greggy.
> 
> Hopefully there will another like this around the corner and in this current environment it is highly likely.
> 
> We'll enjoy the next train ride together buddy.



Thanks mate.


----------



## SevenFX (22 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Even if I had bought on opening this morning I still would have been in front.
> 
> This view of mine has served me well for 27 years. DYOR




Greggy,

You choose to stay out for whatever reason, and it was prob right at the time, but the hindsight Indicator always makes us question our research and mindset after the fact.... Stick to your Research Greggy or why do it.

27 years must amount to something.



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Hopefully there will another like this around the corner and in this current environment it is highly likely.




There certainly will, if the last few months, years are any indication.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Greggy,
> 
> You choose to stay out for whatever reason, and it was prob right at the time, but the hindsight Indicator always makes us question our research and mindset after the fact.... Stick to your Research Greggy or why do it.
> 
> ...



Hi SevenFX,
After 27 years I still make mistakes.  I feel its too expensive now for my liking.  There is no better thrill than to get a tip at a low sp and then follow it up with research.  Still what a sp performance.  I hope that people will start looking at other stocks such as MZM that have missed the boat.  As history has shown, after taking profits on a stock people then try to find the next overlooked one. 
DYOR


----------



## JoshyJ (22 December 2006)

Guys its now at 83c. Hovering now around 80c - 83c..

Now 95c.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

I'm going to have to eat my hat very soon. This is quite extraordinary. 

Up 61% at the moment. Surely can not be maintained.....


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

I've already eaten mine I can't se a retrace happening today - Congrats to all those who got on.


----------



## Caliente (22 December 2006)

thanks *tips chewed hat*. I got on and off for an easy grand profit, which for young me is quite a lot to make in a day  

Id like to thank crazyjimsmith and pussycat for the tip.


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> thanks *tips chewed hat*. I got on and off for an easy grand profit, which for young me is quite a lot to make in a day
> 
> Id like to thank crazyjimsmith and pussycat for the tip.



I was too scared to get on board, but congrats to both you and Crazy Jim for having the guts to get on board.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

I don't think I've seen a chart like this before. I missed the CDU fiasco.


----------



## powerkoala (22 December 2006)

i always miss the boat
but when i jump in....
it sinks


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

Any thoughts on a retrace b4 2pm as day traders get out with their christmas and new year bonuses?


----------



## powerkoala (22 December 2006)

it's very hard to know.. while many buyers jumps without place the buy order...
can't predict the hype...
may be if we have "crystal ball" ?


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> it's very hard to know.. while many buyers jumps without place the buy order...
> can't predict the hype...
> may be if we have "crystal ball" ?



I too have no idea with this one.


----------



## powerkoala (22 December 2006)

still i really no idea.. how market react with announcement...
some got really good announcement yet they dump them...
but this one... i try to read couple times... 
still don't get any idea what's the cause of this hype...


----------



## moses (22 December 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> i always miss the boat
> but when i jump in....
> it sinks



its called the Moses effect.

The reverse happens though when one picks a stock tip for the competetion; the stock has sat still, you pick it, then immediately it rises to a new high *before* the month begins...then once Joe has locked in its price on the first day of the month it free falls back to make a loss.

There's got to be some science behind it somewhere...


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on a retrace b4 2pm as day traders get out with their christmas and new year bonuses?




Nice try Noobs


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Nice try Noobs




You can't tell me that this stock isn't awash with day traders now


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> You can't tell me that this stock isn't awash with day traders now




Noobs I am not going to bother telling you anything.

Just sit tight and wait for that nasty crash ...............

Then you can grab a bargain!


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 December 2006)

One thing that really annoyed me was the blatant down ramping attempts on this stock on ASF.

ASF is usually a really good forum with well researched and well picked stocks.

I was surprised that nobody here had picked up on Magma Metals so I started a thread as a good gesture.

The down ramping has really left a sour taste in my mouth.

Do your research on this guys! 

In my opinion it will go much higher over the short-mid term.

Good luck to all!


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> One thing that really annoyed me was the blatant down ramping attempts on this stock on ASF.
> 
> ASF is usually a really good forum with well researched and well picked stocks.
> 
> ...



Good luck to all MMB shareholders and Merry Xmas to all.
DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 December 2006)

Here's a post from Fiery a regular on my forum



> Market Cap at 95c = $33.8m
> 
> Market Cap at 95c (including shares in escrow, options etc) = $62.0m
> 
> ...




I am not a financial adviser. Please do your own research!


----------



## kransky (22 December 2006)

They have results from 1 drill hole.

1.. not 2, not 10, not 50.. 1

the 2nd drill hole data says its got disseminated sulphides in it which suggests its got Pt Pd in it, nothing conclusive just yet.

Waiting for it to get a speeding ticket is not that outlandish surely... its not like the first hole had 100g/t or 1000g/t


----------



## krisbarry (22 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Given the strong nature of speculation on this stock I had a look at of all places... Hotcopper (evil I know) and found a post by a respected member known as trade4profit. His post is as follows.
> 
> /QUOTE
> 
> ...





God this sounds so much like the CDU thread and what a spectacular crash that had...while members ramped up the share price to $26 and beyond...

I do question the ethics of trade4profit, he ramps too, just uses lots of fluff in his posts.

There aint many shares on issue with MMB, this could have one mighty crash



*moderators please!*


----------



## Caliente (22 December 2006)

well I personally didnt have the cojones to hold over the Xmas break, so i understand where you are coming from, Stop_the_clock. That being said, it is not unlikely AT ALL that MMB will re-open at a premium to this afternoons closing price. 

That being said, for me right now; the old adage - a grand in the hand is better than three in the bush applies


----------



## tarnor (23 December 2006)

haha come off it stop the clock your notorious for your one line ramping of dog stocks on other forums... t4p called the cdu/aum run when it was well under a dollar.. it shortly ran to 10.. retrace and you call him an unethical ramper? and dont rule out the 26$ just yet

He also called mmb well under 30c, because he thougth people hadn't realised its potential. wow in a few days you could have snagged a 4 bagger..  

t4p is one of the best posters you will find, without a doubt.


----------



## greggy (23 December 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> haha come off it stop the clock your notorious for your one line ramping of dog stocks on other forums... t4p called the cdu/aum run when it was well under a dollar.. it shortly ran to 10.. retrace and you call him an unethical ramper? and dont rule out the 26$ just yet
> 
> He also called mmb well under 30c, because he thougth people hadn't realised its potential. wow in a few days you could have snagged a 4 bagger..
> 
> t4p is one of the best posters you will find, without a doubt.



With all the commotion going on, I would like to make the following points:
1.  Over the past 27 years that I've been involved, there have been many stocks that have had spectacular runs.  
2.   When other stocks on this forum have had massive runs people have not been as negative as they have been on this thread.
3.   Its still too early to put a value on this stock.  Hence, I'll continue to sit on the sidelines.
4.  Good luck to those MMB traders who have purchased this stock and made heaps.  Lets not be jealous.
5.   People can start a thread at any time at any price.  To criticise Crazy Jim when MMB had already begun to rise is a little bit ridiculous.  I'll generally start one when prices are low (e.g. ITT, NAV and MZM to name a few).  
6.  It would be great when giving one's opinions to state whether you are holding that stock that you're commenting on. The more reputable traders do this.
7.  Please do your own research after receiving any tips. 
8.  Mery Christmas to all.
9.  P.S. Please take my comments in good faith as they are not meant to offend anyone.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> With all the commotion going on, I would like to make the following points:
> 1.  Over the past 27 years that I've been involved, there have been many stocks that have had spectacular runs.
> 2.   When other stocks on this forum have had massive runs people have not been as negative as they have been on this thread.
> 3.   Its still too early to put a value on this stock.  Hence, I'll continue to sit on the sidelines.
> ...



Thanks Greggy. I don't think this has got too out of hand either way here, but borderline. Everyone should try to keep their emotions in tact and stay objective of stocks as much as possible. That would certainly mean providing analysis to your opinions and be open to discussion. We should ALL be prepared to defend our stock selections or comments and not simply paste the old addage, DYOR. If you have an opinion, you need to back it up. This is all about sharing information and assisting other traders where possible. At the same time, we all have brains and need to see through the noise that is out there, and the final decision to push the button is yours. Cheers.


----------



## greggy (23 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy. I don't think this has got too out of hand either way here, but borderline. Everyone should try to keep their emotions in tact and stay objective of stocks as much as possible. That would certainly mean providing analysis to your opinions and be open to discussion. We should ALL be prepared to defend our stock selections or comments and not simply paste the old addage, DYOR. If you have an opinion, you need to back it up. This is all about sharing information and assisting other traders where possible. At the same time, we all have brains and need to see through the noise that is out there, and the final decision to push the button is yours. Cheers.



Hi Kennas,

Thanks for your thoughts.  The ASF forum provides plenty of good ideas, but I hope any one taking any tips from this forum then back it up with their own solid research like I do.  All my posts have been in good faith and for any stocks I like I try to give as much info as possible.  I agree that this thread is borderline.  It may be annoying to some, but I put DYOR at the end of all my posts. I also disclose at all times whether I'm holding the stock that I'm commenting on.
DYOR (there we go again!)


----------



## SevenFX (23 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> One thing that really annoyed me was the blatant down ramping attempts on this stock on ASF.
> 
> ASF is usually a really good forum with well researched and well picked stocks.
> 
> ...




CJS,

I Fairness to posters in this thread, which may have been seen as "negative" to holders, I think the run is exceptionally *Unusual *and can sight stocks like PMH, GDN, MOX that had similar runs only to retrace, just at much higher levels than most.

GDN, PMH to name a few had/has great fundermentals to, but when the insto or bigger traders dump, they dump enough for the maket to *chase* and this is enevitable when a stock rises so quicly in a short time.

The other issue is that some of these stocks are still channeling sideway, or slowly trending down as holders loose confidence in them.  This also creates stronger resistance should it ever retest those highs.

If you were lucky (or did research) enough to be watchin this one soon after it broke it's channel and bought, then you cant go wrong, but buying in yesterday could moreso be seen as a gamble, despite *Hindsight* showning us otherwise.

There have been many with great fundermentals like MMB, that have also fallen soon after their rapid rises, hence why perhaps some posters are causious, expecting a repeat retracement....

I also much prefer (and find safer) to buy on a Gann/Fib retracements than to *Chase* a stock up well after it's well n truly broke out.

Making money can only be done buying long IF you buy at the bottom or troffs (retracements) and selling at the highs (peaks), and no other way that I know of.

Timing is Everthing, and buying in reverse will see you holding a stock you never intented, or selling at losses.

There has to be a time where every stock comes into *BALANCE* and so to the posters that give balance to forum threads

Have a Safe and Merry Chrissy All.
Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## greggy (23 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> CJS,
> 
> I Fairness to posters in this thread, which may have been seen as "negative" to holders, I think the run is exceptionally *Unusual *and can sight stocks like PMH, GDN, MOX that had similar runs only to retrace, just at much higher levels than most.
> 
> ...



I subscribe to the same thinking generally.  I try not to chase stocks where possible.  No matter how tempting.  Whenever I've chased stocks in the past, I've generally been burned.  Good luck just the same to MMB shareholders.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (23 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> 5.   People can start a thread at any time at any price.  To criticise Crazy Jim when MMB had already begun to rise is a little bit ridiculous.  I'll generally start one when prices are low (e.g. ITT, NAV and MZM to name a few).




I was too busy looking after the traders positions on my forum and researching the stock to post earlier.

I ran fast so when I actually had time I came here and posted.

A big thumbs down to the down rampers who made people hesitate and miss out on the second days run!

Jumping in now may or may not be too late however the risk of a retrace increases so good luck to those who decide to jump on late!

I am not a financial adviser. Please do your own research! 

For the critics just read my new signature!


----------



## michael_selway (23 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*



			
				kransky said:
			
		

> You're supposed to start this thread before their SP goes nuts... BEFORE.
> 
> Am I supposed to research every minerals company listed on the ASX?





Yes before please!

thx

MS


----------



## malakie_s (23 December 2006)

*Re: MMB - Magma Metals Crazy Jim SmitH !*

Hey Crazy!

Dude I heard about you're MMB alert Wednesday from a member. I checked it out and jumped in at 27.5c.

Can't wait for Wednesday morning mate!
Just shy of 73,000 shares! What a bargain!


"A fox will snub it's nose at whatever it cannot reach"

Come on Down!


----------



## crazyjimsmith (23 December 2006)

*Re: MMB - Magma Metals Crazy Jim SmitH !*



			
				malakie_s said:
			
		

> Hey Crazy!
> 
> Dude I heard about you're MMB alert Wednesday from a member. I checked it out and jumped in at 27.5c.
> 
> ...




Thanks for sticking up for me guys.

 

My signature won't work but anyway it was supposed to have this.

Envy is the mud that failure flings at success!   

Kind of like your fox line, which was a good one too.

I hope Noob gets a chance to ponder both!

You were very quick jumping on. The only person you didn't beat was Twin Turbo Celica.

You even beat Pussycat by half a cent!

LOL


----------



## krisbarry (24 December 2006)

There is some serious ramping of MMB over at hotcopper, just be very careful.

trade4profit or is that (ramp4profit) seems to be spruking to offload his parcel.

It does appear that the same cheerleading squad follow him around from stock to stock, so no wonder he keeps making money...pity about some that follow his lead.

You can only pass the parcel so many time b4 the music stops.

This is a "heads up" warning.

MMB is a very tightly held stock with only 2 out of 5 holes drilled.  No assay results as of yet, they will be out in March.  This could go either way.


----------



## krisbarry (24 December 2006)

By the way..anyone been to Canada at this time of year...I have, so I know how cold its gets there.  It would be safe to say that Thunderbay is most probably between -5 to -20 degrees at the moment.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (25 December 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> There is some serious ramping of MMB over at hotcopper, just be very careful.
> 
> trade4profit or is that (ramp4profit) seems to be spruking to offload his parcel.
> 
> ...




You have to love hypocrissy!

Krissbarry or Stop the clock or whatever else your alias is, by the sounds of it T4P's ramping of this stock is almost as shameful as your ramping of RMI on this website and my website.

You must be holding a hell of a lot of RMI stock that is out of the money.....


----------



## Sean K (26 December 2006)

I haven't got time to sort this at the moment because I'm going to the cricket   , but can you guys please start analysing this stock and its prospects in a polite and dignified manner, with some sense of reasoning, or Santa may take back his presents.    Merry Christmas.


----------



## kransky (26 December 2006)

The "value" of this stock will obvious for all to see in the SP in the coming weeks.. i look forward to seeing where it settles..


----------



## nizar (26 December 2006)

If i was trading this i would have entered on the first big volume up day, which was monday.

For a really optimum entry and large R-multiple win, an entry would have been prime near end of the market day on monday, with a tight stop.

Average daily volumes are about 120k, so 1.998million, very substantial volumes on monday, this is screaming BUY ME. Very obvious in my opinion.

Or, if like me, you are very hard to please, you would wait until an all-time high was broken, and there was sustained trading above 20c, which would have been after open on wednesday.

As for buying on friday, im not sure risk/returns would stack up.

Just my opinion, and im just a beginner and very amateur.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 December 2006)

Nice trade peeps, looks like those on this (not me   ) made a ton,


Anyone explain the Pt/Au grades thingy, I'm not familiar with them, I understand the 0.4/0.5 Cu + 0.4/0.5Ni bit, just not the Pt/Au bit, I should add, I get that Pt/Au is Platinum/Palladium/Gold Precious Metals but how do they split the grade between the metals, as the Spots for Platnium/Palladium and gold a very different and hence the attributable In-Ground Value of the deposit

Thanks


----------



## greggy (27 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> I was too busy looking after the traders positions on my forum and researching the stock to post earlier.
> 
> I ran fast so when I actually had time I came here and posted.
> 
> ...



Crazy Jim,

You definitely picked this one on your own forum when it was 19c.  Even if people had purchased this stock after you alerted us on this forum, traders would still have been well in front.  I missed out, but its good news for MMB shareholders.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (27 December 2006)

Very Nice Run, 

but perhaps a cool down...with a weak close, hence trend reversal.


----------



## krisbarry (27 December 2006)

Yes someone is packing up the picnic hamper and setting up camp elsewhere.

Because of the very small amount of shares on issue this could turn very quickly.

The savour is the upcoming drill results that will keep investors in, or holding, or buying more, or at worst selling


----------



## SevenFX (27 December 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Yes someone is packing up the picnic hamper and setting up camp elsewhere.




Too many other picnic goers has choosen to setup nearby, hence good enough reason to move.


----------



## krisbarry (27 December 2006)

It was a heavily ramped stock over the festive season and if it wasn't for todays announcement the stock would have gone south, on open.  Pre-open this morning looked very weak, till the announcement.


----------



## greggy (27 December 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Yes someone is packing up the picnic hamper and setting up camp elsewhere.
> 
> Because of the very small amount of shares on issue this could turn very quickly.
> 
> The savour is the upcoming drill results that will keep investors in, or holding, or buying more, or at worst selling



This situation could basically happen with any stock, not just MMB.  I've chosen not to buy any, but its been exciting to watch from the sidelines along with the banter, friendly and otherwise.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (27 December 2006)

Exceptionally Good Fast Run Jim....Well Done.

Look forward to seeing your other Picks.

I picked one recently, but it certainly didn't reach $1.00+, though did
rise from 2c to 10c (up 500%) so FAR.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4779

Christmas Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## krisbarry (27 December 2006)

well done with your pick jim


----------



## tgwm (27 December 2006)

Noticed some prelim assay results just released ...


----------



## greggy (27 December 2006)

tgwm said:
			
		

> Noticed some prelim assay results just released ...



Welcome to the ASF site.
DYOR


----------



## krisbarry (27 December 2006)

speeding ticket....oppps!


----------



## greggy (27 December 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> speeding ticket....oppps!



For a stock thats had an amazing run, I'm not surprised at all.
DYOR


----------



## krisbarry (27 December 2006)

I reckon a few rampers are going to wake up tomorrow with egg on their faces, especially one (need I not mention the name) but he ran the figures and got a share price of between $6 to $12 

A few questions need to be answered here and the ASX is questioning the timing of announcements, and the people who had access to the drill results.

Appears the information leaked and as a result the share price and volume went up significantly in early to mid dec.

Canadian lab results leaked to johnny, mary, sally, and aunty martha b4 they got to the ASX.  They probably even got leaked to sally the photocopy girl...lol.

I see the lawyers having a field day on this one!


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: MMB Magma Metals Ltd*

There has to be some questions asked here. And no Crazy, this is not downramping. I refer to an earlier perception on 21 Dec:



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I think these guys are going to get their ar!ses kicked.
> 
> This morning they release an ann in response to the sp movements the past few days and say they have no idea why the stock has moved except for the ann on 18 Dec, and then a couple of hours later release the 2nd drill hole results.




Now, they release another ann saying they did everything they could where a trading halt was perhaps the best way to manage the release. While they may have the find of the century, to be confirmed, poor darts really. 

On the other hand, I may be completely wrong and it has been day traders driving the stock purely on momentum. 

Whatever the case, trade smart, and save your ar!se from being burnt! Hopefully punters who bought at $0.94 have an escape route if things go sour. And for those who have taken the gamble, and have a plan, I hope it goes to $10. Good luck.


----------



## tahpot (5 January 2007)

Yes, when trading/investing a stock like MMB you really do need to have a plan otherwise it's all too easy to lose money on a winning stock like this. Interesting to receive confirmation of mineralisation in DH3 and assay results on DH2... Looking forward to it -- I hold


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

was todays ann that bad? i thought it read just like it was expected to read, 

so is this oversold? its already bounced from a low of today to be 10% up from todays low, 

i dont have any cash left, but am trying to identify bounces from low and i reckon this one is an example,

any feedback on the ann tho? any experts out there who could appraise it?


----------



## Caliente (8 January 2007)

Hey toc_bat, I read the ann and its not pretty. The assays are significantly lower grade than the rock chip samples.

However, there is a pickup opportunity in the making for sure - just get in before the hole 3 announcement. Thats my plan.


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

caliente

ok if hole two is dissapointing then why will you try to get in before hole 3? im new so im asking to just to see what your logic is.

say hole 3 is similar then surely it will drop further, so are you just gambling? 

thanks


----------



## Caliente (8 January 2007)

I totally agree with you - I trade momentum and it definitely has a gambling aspect to it.

Looking at the MMB share price, you're right its bounced back pretty significantly, so its not as attractive to buy in before DH3 is released now(risk/reward ratio wise). 

My logic behind accumulating before DH3 is that the market overcorrects on the bad news from DH2, discounts it and then looks forward to DH3 (this is from following postings on multiple forums). 

I don't claim to be an expert by any means, for me I'll ride whatever momentum there is from the speculation behind whats behind door no. 3, with a tight stop if things get ugly.


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

im no expert either, far from it, im the newbie botcher, but i haaaaaaaaaave noticed quite a few moves like MMBs today, news comes out, not as good as expected, a relative handfull of owners dump the share price down really quickly only to see it rebound to almost the original level, still only game enough to watch tho,


----------



## stiger (28 January 2007)

Mmb is almost back to its record high .I believe news is not too far away.Should be an interesting day tomorrow.cheers dyor


----------



## kransky (14 May 2007)

what a joke today... up 42% on no news... what's the bet we will see a good ann this week.. i have been following this one and have been sitting on the fence waiting to buy into a bargain at the low 30c mark.. but with very limited $ seems i have missed my chance due to chronic procrastination


----------



## moneymajix (17 October 2007)

17th October 2007 ASX Announcement ASX: MMB 

*THICK ZONE OF PGE MINERALISATION INTERSECTED 
AT THUNDER BAY NORTH *

KEY POINTS 

• Thick zone of PGE mineralisation intersected in peridotite in the northern 
part of the Current Lake magnetic anomaly: 28.55m @ 2.69g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 
0.31% Cu & 0.25% Ni, including 14.60m @ 4.66g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.52% Cu & 
0.35% Ni. 
• A drill-hole at the Beaver Lake “bulls-eye” magnetic anomaly, 2km to the 
south-east of Current Lake, intersected a 224m thick zone of peridotite with 
disseminated sulphides. 
• Magnetic anomalies potentially reflecting PGE prospective intrusions now 
interpreted to extend over 5km. 
• Regional rock-chip sampling returned up to 1.18g/t Pt+Pd+Au at Lone 
Island Lake, 7.5km west of Current Lake, adjacent to a “bulls-eye” magnetic anomaly
_________________


----------



## SevenFX (17 October 2007)

Looks like the market likes the results.

A jump out of the gates at 50% (0.15) so far.

Resumes 2.25pm

SevenFX


----------



## tigerboi (17 October 2007)

looks like a good report which they say is massive,other people here know more on this than myself,thoughts earlier posters on this stock...


----------



## roland (17 October 2007)

That was a classic, of when not to buy "At Market" on good news. The high buyers at .50 can't be too happy..........


----------



## powerkoala (17 October 2007)

kicking myself for out too soon 
out at 33.5c and the next day, it called for trading halt.
jeez... what a miss


----------



## roland (17 October 2007)

powerkoala said:


> kicking myself for out too soon
> out at 33.5c and the next day, it called for trading halt.
> jeez... what a miss




Happens all the time. I sold out of TLM at .57, now look where it is. Sold out of RAMS, at .37, and will probably kick myself next week. Then again, if you sold and made a profit - it can't be all bad.


----------



## roland (17 October 2007)

I,m not on this ride, but it looks like it may chug up a bit, good roller coaster...................


----------



## powerkoala (17 October 2007)

roland said:


> I,m not on this ride, but it looks like it may chug up a bit, good roller coaster...................




just beware.
i remember there were couple 5x200000 orders when i bought this one.
2 orders at 27c and 3 at 30c.
it could be the insider trading who knows that this hype might happen.
cheers.


----------



## roland (17 October 2007)

powerkoala said:


> just beware.
> i remember there were couple 5x200000 orders when i bought this one.
> 2 orders at 27c and 3 at 30c.
> it could be the insider trading who knows that this hype might happen.
> cheers.




naaaahh, I'm not getting suckered into this one right now - got burnt and left holding the baby on RFE - going into cautious mode after learning the sucker market price buy thingo on good news pre-open (if that makes sense)


----------



## moneymajix (17 October 2007)

Thinking may see some media (may do as ann. good).
If so, could propel the share price higher.


Current sp. 46c (up 53+%)


----------



## juw177 (17 October 2007)

MEE has an ann out because it has a significant stake in MMB. But MEE has not had its run just yet. Perhaps it will happen soon?


----------



## alankew (17 October 2007)

Well spotted,sooner or later the market will catch on so might be a good time to get in now before the masses


----------



## moneymajix (17 October 2007)

Juw

Good point. Seems strange that MEE is up 2% as it *holds 10 million shares in Magma, which represents approximately 13% of the total issued capital of Magma.*

Maybe a delayed reaction?


----------



## golddigger (23 October 2007)

powerkoala said:


> kicking myself for out too soon
> out at 33.5c and the next day, it called for trading halt.
> jeez... what a miss




  This happens all the time, but if you had been watching the stock you would have spotted a little insider trading.

 On the 27/9/07 there were 2 buys one of over 1.8 million & another of 350K within seconds of each other compared to the normal volume over past 4 months these put a huge volume spike.  When I spotted this I went to the company announcements & noticed their drilling results would be back in a few weeks so somebody must have had a little peakaboo at the cores, so this was enough for me to grab another 20k , so maybe i'm holding your stock now ---Thanks buddy.


----------



## moneymajix (24 October 2007)

*FURTHER DRILLING RESULTS CONFIRM THICK PGE ZONE AT THUNDER BAY NORTH *

_KEY POINTS_

• 
Assay results have been received for two more holes drilled adjacent to hole TBND027 in the northern part of the Current Lake magnetic anomaly. Results included: 54.7m @ 1.56g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.19% Cu & 0.19% Ni, including 10.9m @ 2.72g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.29% Cu & 0.22% Ni in drill-hole TBND028 and 38.4m @ 1.11g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.13% Cu & 0.16% Ni, including 14.95m @ 1.96g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.23% Cu & 0.20% Ni in drill-hole TBND029. 
• 
Some high grade intercepts were associated with massive-sulphide veins including: 0.45m @ 15.85g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 2.86% Cu & 1.16% Ni in drill-hole TBND028. 
• 
Intercepts for TBND027 have been upgraded following receipt of additional assay results to 43.05m @ 2.02g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.22% Cu & 0.20% Ni, including 14.60m @ 5.03g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.52% Cu & 0.35% Ni and 4.90m @ 8.22g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.78% Cu & 0.54% Ni.


----------



## golddigger (24 October 2007)

With today's great drilling results & the stock moving up in the morning ( got to 60c at one stage) to reflect this..
     So my question is--- what will happen to the price when the "BULLS EYE" results come in?? Remember just before Xmas 06 --maybe Santas coming again.


----------



## sharethelove (24 October 2007)

New to this Gold thing (sik of IO), when are the 'bulls eye' results due???  Anyone got some good ones to watch and learn.  
true story- Beginning of last year I was in the lift one morning slipping my coffee and waking up and this guy starts telling me about BHP and how its a dead cert to hit 40+ by early 07.....this morning I stand next to the very same guy and he says "Gold dude- sure to hit 2000+ by mid 08????  cld this be possible?


----------



## moneymajix (5 November 2007)

5th November 2007 ASX Announcement ASX: MMB

*BEAVER LAKE RESULTS CONFIRM POTENTIAL FOR A LARGE PGE
SYSTEM AT THUNDER BAY NORTH*

KEY POINTS

• Encouraging preliminary PGE results have been received for a
reconnaissance drill-hole into the Beaver Lake magnetic anomaly, including
20.9m @ 0.53g/t Pt+Pd+Au and 15.0m @ 0.66g/t Pt+Pd+Au, which included
8.0m @ 1.00g/t Pt+Pd+Au.
• Encouraging PGE results have also been received for a drill-hole in the
southern part of the Current Lake magnetic anomaly, including 21m @
0.58g/t Pt+Pd+Au.
• Thick zones of PGE mineralisation have now been intersected by drilling in
three areas, each approximately one kilometre apart within a 5km-long
complex of magnetic anomalies, indicating potential for a large PGE
mineralised system.

Close on Friday - 72c


----------



## moneymajix (10 January 2008)

10th January 2008 ASX 
Announcement ASX: MMB

*NEW PGE ZONE DISCOVERED AT THUNDER BAY NORTH*

KEY POINTS

• A new mineralised peridotite zone has been discovered at the Thunder Bay
North project in Canada – drill intersections include 4.6m @ 5.01g/t
Pt+Pd+Au, 0.54% Cu & 0.33% Ni and 2.85m @ 4.32g/t Pt+Pd+Au, 0.54% Cu &
0.21% Ni.
• Drilling results indicate a potentially 800m-long PGE-prospective trend
connecting the mineralised Current Lake and Beaver Lake peridotite
intrusions.
• Ni-Cu-PGE mineralisation has now been intersected in drilling over a strike
length of 2.7km indicating potential for a large-scale mineralised system.



46c, up 21%


----------



## moneymajix (3 March 2008)

*Re: MMB - Magma Metals - More good results*

Up 9% on announcement. 42c.

Something green today!

3rd March 2008 *
ICE DRILLING INTERSECTS STRONG SULPHIDE ZONES AT TBN*
_
KEY POINTS_

• A 6,000m diamond drilling program is in progress within a 2.7km-long zone
of peridotite intrusions hosting Platinum – Palladium mineralisation at
Thunder Bay North (TBN).
• The ice drilling on Current Lake has so far defined a zone with strong
visible sulphide mineralisation at least 500m long.
• The sulphides appear to be increasing to the south within this zone – the
southern-most drill-hole intersected 40.4m of peridotite with 7-30%
sulphides.
• Mineralisation is open to the south and drilling is continuing.


----------



## moneymajix (28 March 2008)

*Re: MMB - Trading Halt*

TRADING HALT

28 Mar 2008 17:52 !  Trading Halt  


Will remain in pre-open until commencement of trading on Wednesday, 
2 April or when the announcement is released to the market.


:walker:


----------



## moneymajix (10 September 2008)

ANGLO AMERICAN ACQUIRES A 12% STAKE IN MAGMA METALS


Anglo American plc will acquire 13.47 million shares in Magma Metals at $0.60 per share for a total consideration of $8.08 million for a 12% interest in the Company (10% on a fully diluted basis).


It is planned to issue the shares and complete settlement of this transaction within five business days.




Currently sp is 50c (up 19%), less than the 60c Anglo American is paying!


----------



## craigj (28 April 2009)

*mmb*

anyone following this stock bought in today as buyers outnumbered sellers around 10 to 1
seems to be plenty of good news coming from company last 2 weeks
might be a good stock to trade

any thoughts


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2009)

*Re: mmb*



craigj said:


> anyone following this stock bought in today as buyers outnumbered sellers around 10 to 1
> seems to be plenty of good news coming from company last 2 weeks
> might be a good stock to trade
> 
> any thoughts



What good news was that craig? Anymore news to come?

And please remember to do a search for a company that you want to discuss, by using the 'search' function at the top navigation bar. Cheers.


----------



## kr1zh (15 May 2009)

Good drilling results published today at Thunder Bay North.
sections:​- BL09-86: 14.85m @ 5.56g/t Pt+Pd, 0.64% Cu & 0.28% Ni from 163m 
- BL09-89: 5.98m @ 17.13g/t Pt+Pd, 2.55% Cu & 1.29% Ni from 157.25m 

An initial drilling program has been designed for Steepledge Lake which is planned to commence this (Canadian) summer.


----------



## Jigalong (23 July 2009)

Anglo American are on even terms now at .60. That chart looks beautiful.

Does anybody know how they can start mining around and under all those lakes though ?

Jigalong


----------

